

Who Is Getting Rich Off the iPhone? - dabent
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/09/who-is-getting-rich-off-the-iphone/

======
ryanwaggoner
OT, but are there dedicated tools to create these kinds of interesting
infographics? Or do folks just use Photoshop, Illustrator, etc?

~~~
hrishimittal
My startup Pretty Graph is working on an online graph-making app, which will
make such graphs easy to make in the browser. Sign up at
<http://prettygraph.com> or email me at hrishimittal@gmail.com and I will let
you know when we go live.

(My usual HN id is revorad, but I'm... err noprocrasting :-)

~~~
johns
So you want people to sign up for a preview of a pretty graph maker without
showing any pretty graphs?

~~~
hrishimittal
Good point John. The full site with previews and a trial version will be up in
a few days. That's why I haven't posted an Ask HN review post yet. I mentioned
it in this thread because people expressed interest in such an app.

~~~
johns
Sorry, that response was more snippy than it should have been. I'll look
forward to your Ask HN

------
jsm386
I know Mint has had a lot of success with this style of infographic, but it
seems like this took a lot of space to explain not that much. As another
commenter noted, it actually makes it harder to find the answer than a simple
article.

~~~
thwarted
And I know the focus is on supposed to be on Apple, but the pie chart is hard
to read because each slice isn't labeled and the colors are too close to each
other. If they wanted to keep it unlabeled, they could have at least put the
slices in color order around the pie, so which slice is which manufacturer
could be counted out.

------
awa
Did anybody find it interesting that RIM grew 5% (16 -> 21) while Apple 4% (13
-> 17 )even with all the news and the hype.

~~~
joezydeco
It's all about Nokia slipping. It's still kind of boggling to see such a giant
stumble in the smartphone market to date.

------
z8000
Who's not reading this on an iPhone? I just see a big white area where the
article should be.

------
kiba
I can't seem to access gigaom.com. Is it just me?

------
Psyonic
Apple

~~~
sh1mmer
You could actually read the article instead of making a trite and obvious
answer.

~~~
noelchurchill
The layout of the article is visually appealing.

~~~
dbz
I didn't like it at all. I liked the graphic showing who paid who what amount
of money (and why), but the other graphics were unnecessary and made it hard
to find specific information. I didn't want to read the entire article-I
wanted to find the answer to the question.

But then again I may not be the kind of reader they are trying to attract.

